# who else is going to spooky empire orlando?



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I actually get into Orlando on the 10th, and have been seriously considering going that Sunday myself, but it looks like we'll be doing other things that day now with the family, so not this year. A good friend of mine is hitting it up that Friday though, so he's supposed to tell me what's what with it. Have fun.


----------

